# Rashad says he is gonna help rampage defeat jon jones



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

via twitter


> @RunkRussell @Rampage4real know I love him like a play cousin that I want 2 fight on sight! I'm gonna help him train 2 beat Jones!


i just became vince mcmahon and laughed like a maniac because two mortal enemies joining forces to defeat the new face and young champion.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Holy ****!!

I predict entire forums will rise and fall over this little love triangle.:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Holy ****!!
> 
> I predict entire forums will rise and fall over this little love triangle.:thumbsup:


i love this oldie reminds me of old wwf in the 90s and the fight just got competitive and real, i can see it now rashad comes in the cage after rampage is caught in a gator roll for an anaconda when rashad grabs the belt and kos jon jones


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

sumbody's gunna get hit with a folding chair.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

LOL, this is ridiculous but the wrestling analogies are spot on.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Jon Jones locks in a submission and Rampage is fighting for dear life, but wait who's that? It's Rashad Evans, why the hell is he out here? He's distracting the referee! Jones has this fight won but the referee doesn't see it then OH MY GOD, IT'S KIETH JARDINE! JARDINE JUST ATTACKED JONES WITH A STEEL CHAIR! GOD ALMIGHTY JON JONES JUST GOT SCREWED!

Accurate prediction as to what will happen =P


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

BWoods said:


> Jon Jones locks in a submission and Rampage is fighting for dear life, but wait who's that? It's Rashad Evans, why the hell is he out here? He's distracting the referee! Jones has this fight won but the referee doesn't see it then OH MY GOD, IT'S KIETH JARDINE! JARDINE JUST ATTACKED JONES WITH A STEEL CHAIR! GOD ALMIGHTY JON JONES JUST GOT SCREWED!
> 
> Accurate prediction as to what will happen =P


:laugh:

Nice one, I could almost hear ole JR's voice there !


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

lol great find, the wwf comparison is hilarious. +rep for making me laugh during a f*cked up 35 degree C afternoon in the office.:thumb02:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Fard said:


> lol great find, the wwf comparison is hilarious. +rep for making me laugh during a f*cked up 35 degree C afternoon in the office.:thumb02:


Damm hot in there, i though you guys only had snow and rain for weather. :thumb02:

p.s. These guys work in Fahrenheit, he means 95º


Edit: This news asks for this vid:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i gotta say if clueless mike goldberg can be an announcer for his soundbytes then why cant J.R get a job at the UFC or SF? and J.R always has a good blog on MMA so he knows his stuff. i might be tempted to pick rampage now


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Jones will win in the first round, I think Jones was giving Rampage respect before now he wants to kill. As for Rashad's "help" I assume a training session between Rashad and Rampage will be 3 and half hours of talking 20 minutes of training.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Jones will win in the first round, I think Jones was giving Rampage respect before now he wants to kill. As for Rashad's "help" I assume a training session between Rashad and Rampage will be 3 and half hours of talking 20 minutes of training.


Perhaps they´ll discover who´s the real bitch. :confused05:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Rashad: No Page, you are doing it wrong -- JBJ he like to come in fake the left and do a 360 elbow, I showed you how to defend it, now stop being a bitch.

Rampage: Why don't you come and call me a bitch to my face...

Rashad: Your a bitch...

Rampage: Show me how much of a bitch I am then...


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i gotta say if clueless mike goldberg can be an announcer for his soundbytes then why cant J.R get a job at the UFC or SF? and J.R always has a good blog on MMA so he knows his stuff. i might be tempted to pick rampage now


J.R. still works for the WWE behind the scenes, so working for the UFC is pretty much out of the question. Though as a huge J.R. fan I would love to see him announce a PPV with Rogan.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Leed said:


> J.R. still works for the WWE behind the scenes, so working for the UFC is pretty much out of the question. Though as a huge J.R. fan I would love to see him announce a PPV with Rogan.


he continously says in his blog that he would leave the wwe for the ufc but the ufc are too scared to get an old wrestling announcer to be their main announcer, personally i dont mind it at all


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> he continously says in his blog that he would leave the wwe for the ufc but the ufc are too scared to get an old wrestling announcer to be their main announcer, personally i dont mind it at all


I talked to the UFC and they said that they have no problem with ex old wrestling announcers but the refuse to allow ex XFL announcers to call matches.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

John8204 said:


> I talked to the UFC and they said that they have no problem with ex old wrestling announcers but the refuse to allow ex XFL announcers to call matches.


xfl? isn't that the old variation of gridiron that only lasted a year? and why would they have problems with that?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Lolz...lolz...that was awesome on so many levels.

It's brilliant actually. By helping Rampage he distracts the hell out of JBJ and "if" Rampage wins Rashad has a very good chance of winning it back from em. Sadly Rampage won't win though. He will be beaten into exhaustion by the 4th round. It's still Machida...although the entire LHW landscape is quite intriquing now. How many divisions have that many fighters who were once champs. It's stacked, but it'll be nice to add in some new blood. 

- Forrest
- Rampage
- Rashad
- Shogun
- Machida

JBJ


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> xfl? isn't that the old variation of gridiron that only lasted a year? and why would they have problems with that?


because it was a joke :sarcastic05:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

John8204 said:


> because it was a joke :sarcastic05:


meh the xfl at least didn't have pussies and was actually fun gridiron to watch, but i was very amused when mcmahon sold it and made fun of it for selling it for 30$ on an infomercial, still J.R would be a good commentator


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

Soakked said:


> Rashad: No Page, you are doing it wrong -- JBJ he like to come in fake the left and do a 360 elbow, I showed you how to defend it, now stop being a bitch.
> 
> Rampage: Why don't you come and call me a bitch to my face...
> 
> ...


hahaha:thumb02:


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

BWoods said:


> Jon Jones locks in a submission and Rampage is fighting for dear life, but wait who's that? It's Rashad Evans, why the hell is he out here? He's distracting the referee! Jones has this fight won but the referee doesn't see it then OH MY GOD, IT'S KIETH JARDINE! JARDINE JUST ATTACKED JONES WITH A STEEL CHAIR! GOD ALMIGHTY JON JONES JUST GOT SCREWED!
> 
> Accurate prediction as to what will happen =P


Hahaha. Made me laugh. Repped.

Also, I believe that the fighters have finally become as fickle as the fans.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

BWoods said:


> Jon Jones locks in a submission and Rampage is fighting for dear life, but wait who's that? It's Rashad Evans, why the hell is he out here? He's distracting the referee! Jones has this fight won but the referee doesn't see it then OH MY GOD, IT'S KIETH JARDINE! JARDINE JUST ATTACKED JONES WITH A STEEL CHAIR! GOD ALMIGHTY JON JONES JUST GOT SCREWED!
> 
> Accurate prediction as to what will happen =P


Hahahah, this was spot on. Perfect.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BWoods said:


> Jon Jones locks in a submission and Rampage is fighting for dear life, but wait who's that? It's Rashad Evans, why the hell is he out here? He's distracting the referee! Jones has this fight won but the referee doesn't see it then OH MY GOD, IT'S KIETH JARDINE! JARDINE JUST ATTACKED JONES WITH A STEEL CHAIR! GOD ALMIGHTY JON JONES JUST GOT SCREWED!
> 
> Accurate prediction as to what will happen =P


OH MY GOD THAT GERMAN SUPLEX BY JON JONES MUST HAVE BROKEN RAMPAGE IN HALF, BOOMER SOONER jones is gonna finish a wobbly jackson and.. and WAIT A MINUTE THATS SUGAR RASHAD EVANS WITH A FIRE EXTINGUISHER AND HE CLOCKS HIS OLD FRIEND IN THE HEAD, evans can kiss my oklahoma ass and machida is coming out to level the playing field and evans is running like a scolded dog, both men back to there feet now but jones should have had this won, JONES IS AGAIN ATTACKED BY A MAN IN A BIKERS HELMET WITH A SLEDGEHAMMER, ITS DANA WHITE! NO NO IT CANT END THIS WAY. Rampage Jackson just stole the UFC Light Heavyweight title.

god damn that would be fantastic


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Honestly, I like the idea to help Rampage. That should make the fight more unpredictable.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Rashad's just doing it cause he knows he can't beat Jones, he's trying to get Rampage to win so he has a better shot of winning the title again.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Honestly, I like the idea to help Rampage. That should make the fight more unpredictable.


Finally. It took 3 pages for someone to give a response worth reading.

The situation is comical, but Jones won't be laughing. Rampage is well suited to beat him anyway, and now he's getting tips off a former training partner of Jones. A training partner who Jones possibly ducked, and a training partner who possibly bested Jones in training more often than not.


----------



## DownzieMMA (Jun 28, 2011)

Just so you know Rampage just tweeted that he would never train with Rashad so this ain't going to happen, good talking points though!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

rampage says this but he will end up changing his mind probably when he realises rashad is the only shot that he has, but im not worried if he doesnt because rashad will be laughing his ass off at home when rampage cries and says im an actor i dont need this


----------



## kaza26 (May 23, 2011)

wow! nice! :thumb02:


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

page would never train with rashad, why would he? is rashad gonna tell him how he supposedly beat jones in training via lay and pray? lol


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

If you train with a man for as long as Rashad did Jones and then go and help another fighter to train to beat that man especially in the way Rashad is doing, thats a big faux pas.

Rashad is a tool, I know a lot of people who will lose a lot of respect for him. I think the mental games show more weakness in Rashad than anything.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

slapshot said:


> If you train with a man for as long as Rashad did Jones and then go and help another fighter to train to beat that man especially in the way Rashad is doing, thats a big faux pas.
> 
> Rashad is a tool, *I know a lot of people who will lose a lot of respect for him*. I think the mental games shows more weakness in Rashad than anything.


lol only people with respect for him are those that dont like jones (mostly),bandwagon hoppers and haters. rashad has always been this way, i dont hate him for it, but its still lol worthy just the same.

hope he's focusing on phil davis, because at this rate after that long layoff and apparent distractions- he might not be where he needs to be mentally.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Thelegend said:


> page would never train with rashad, why would he? is rashad gonna tell him how he supposedly beat jones in training via lay and pray? lol


Thats fairly simple, your sparring partners know your weaknesses and know how to use them. 

So you know the people Im talking about eh? TBH its practitioners that Im talking about and none of them are haters or bandwagon jumpers, the people Im speaking of are martial artists.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Thats fairly simple, your sparring partners know your weaknesses and know how to use them.


and also rampage really doesnt deserve the shot and has looked average against hamill, bad against machida, awful against the real contender rashad evans who has inside knowledge of bones, so i think he needs a little less movie premiers and joking around with reporters(ariel) and his crappy wolfsair B camp and more training with the right people to win the belt back.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

^true but there is no way that rashad and page are gonna team up, besides, that process of knowing your sparring partners weakness works both ways.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Thelegend said:


> ^true but there is no way that rashad and page are gonna team up, besides, that process of knowing your sparring partners weakness works both ways.


we;; they both have a common enemy that is a deadly threat of being unstoppable so maybe they want to team up and derail him quickly, i would work with nearly anyone if i would preparing for the unstoppable next big thing


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Thelegend said:


> ^true but there is no way that rashad and page are gonna team up, besides, that process of knowing your sparring partners weakness works both ways.



How dose it work both ways in this situation? Rashad is not going to be in that fight contrary to the commentary in the thread.

If I was a pro fighter, I dont think Id train with Rashad given the opportunity but I can see why Page might.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> and also rampage really doesnt deserve the shot and has looked average against hamill, bad against machida, awful against the real contender rashad evans who has inside knowledge of bones, so i think he needs a little less movie premiers and joking around with reporters(ariel) and his *crappy wolfsair B camp* and more training with the right people to win the belt back.


hammil had nothing for page, both machida and rampage looked bad in that fight, and almost putting shad away is not a bad fight.

and lol what constitutes an A camp? a camp is only as good as the fighters in it. page already has a lot of fights under his belt. he probably will lose to jones, but why nitpick all his fights?

rashad likely has nothing for jones, hes trying to get in his head but i think its rashad that has been gotten to.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

slapshot said:


> *How dose it work both ways in this situation?* Rashad is not going to be in that fight contrary to the commentary in the thread.
> 
> If I was a pro fighter, I dont think Id train with Rashad given the opportunity.


in general it does, i did not mean in this situation but under the circumstances you mentioned, more generally than this specific instance. also rashad, in assuming he knows jones weaknesses should understand that jones knows them as well and has worked on them thoroughly since they last trained, the same goes for shad.

altough i doubt he could fix the deficiencies in his chin.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Thelegend said:


> hammil had nothing for page, both machida and rampage looked bad in that fight, and almost putting shad away is not a bad fight.
> 
> and lol what constitutes an A camp? a camp is only as good as the fighters in it. page already has a lot of fights under his belt. he probably will lose to jones, but why nitpick all his fights?
> 
> rashad likely has nothing for jones, hes trying to get in his head but i think its rashad that has been gotten to.


im just saying hamill has been finished by franklin before and decimated by jones, rampage just bruised him up a little bit to be honest, and wolfslair we all know is just a crappy camp with 4 average fighters surrounding above average rampage, kongo,bisping,pearson jacksons and kings mma and blackhouse and alliance are way better camps even cesar gracie would help better


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> *im just saying hamill has been finished by franklin before and decimated by jones,* rampage just bruised him up a little bit to be honest, and *wolfslair we all know is just a crappy camp* with 4 average fighters surrounding above average rampage, kongo,bisping,pearson jacksons and kings mma and blackhouse and alliance are way better camps even cesar gracie would help better


in other words he looked average because he didn't finish? if i recall franklin finished him via body shot, and jones got dq (but would have finished via tko). 

didnt page win the title while at wolfslair? besides that he doesn't even train there specifically anymore but has them come to him.

like i said fighters make camps not the other way around.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

I hate to say this but not even God can help Rampage beat Jones. After Jones submits him, he'll complain that he came to throw _blows_ and entertain the fans but Jones wanted to wrestle. Rampage is a one dimensional fighters who is stuck in the past. The game has changed.

Rampage has a great personality so he should take acting lessons and just do movies in the future.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

^ well apparently, rashad > god


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Thelegend said:


> ^ well apparently, rashad > god


Well I never thought we were speaking "in general" about a spicific situation ...

I agree saying Rampage looked mediocre against some of the best fighters in his weight class in the world is not really a viable argument IMO.

MMA math is ta suck and UFC owns uses it a bit much IMO.

As far as working on his weaknesses I dont understand how that measures in the context of the conversation either, I mean what fighter doesn't? 

I can literally tell you what to attack with against the people I roll with and not only where they are weakest at but how to attack it, how they defend etc. 

Im just saying I hope he's BS'n because it's considered slimy and underhanded.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm just surprised that so many people actually watch fake wrestling, that shit started to bore me when I was 9 years old and actually understood that the shit was fake.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Rampage didn't look average against Hamill, he looked good. He pretty much dominated the fight for three rounds. He just played the fight smart and was more tentative than usual on the feet because he didn't want to leave any opportunities for Hamill to secure a take down and LNP for a while.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Shogun gonna give Machida pointers when it comes time for Jones/Machida?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> I'm just surprised that so many people actually watch fake wrestling, that shit started to bore me when I was 9 years old and actually understood that the shit was fake.


I´m just sad those trolls come here and make stupid movies relating mma to that sh*t.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

You know Rashad just decided this on his own without talking to Page. He will probably show up at Rampage's camp randomly and start acting like he is the head trainer followed by Rampage bitch slapping him and kicking him out of the building.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

osmium said:


> You know Rashad just decided this on his own without talking to Page. He will probably show up at Rampage's camp randomly and start acting like he is the head trainer followed by Rampage bitch slapping him and kicking him out of the building.


I want to see Kongo kick him in the balls a few times if that goes down.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

osmium said:


> You know Rashad just decided this on his own without talking to Page. He will probably show up at Rampage's camp randomly and start acting like he is the head trainer followed by Rampage bitch slapping him and kicking him out of the building.


yeah i can see page letting rashad spar with him just so he can KTFO of rashad


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Nothing is going to help Rampage , its a waste of time and Evans would be a far better fight for Jones and the fans IMO.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

as much as people dislike Hashad, i like him for this very reason. He treats business like a business.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

You mean how he treated the fight "business" between him and Jones as business and not a cryfest? hehehe


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Pound&Mound said:


> You mean how he treated the fight "business" between him and Jones as business and not a cryfest? hehehe


The business of calling people uncle toms. He is a regular Bill Gates, I tell you what.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

Pound&Mound said:


> You mean how he treated the fight "business" between him and Jones as business and not a cryfest? hehehe


he did accept the fight against a training partner though.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

What the hell are some of you people on about? Rampage looked mediocre against Hamill and is still on his way out? What convincing do you need?

Before the fight everyone was like 'Hamill takes this by UD, he'll take Rampage down all day and control him, just needs to watch out for that big shot...' because apparently Rampage is washed up, and apart from the Jones fight, when was the last time Hamill couldn't secure a takedown? NEVER!

So come fight night, Rampage defends every single takedown attempt, and punches the snot out of Hamill, but it was mediocre and he's still over the hill? What if he KO'd Hamill in the 1st, would that be more pleasing? It doesn't actually prove anything more, in fact dominating for 3 whole rounds is more impressive.

I just don't understand the hate for Rampage, the guy is game against ANYONE with the skills to beat anyone, and now he's earned ANOTHER Title shot. Honestly if he beats Jones so many of you will look like fools, remember, Rampage wasn't meant to beat Machida, he wasn't meant to beat Hamill was he... he's not meant to beat Jones either but don't bet against him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SM33 said:


> What the hell are some of you people on about? Rampage looked mediocre against Hamill and is still on his way out? What convincing do you need?
> 
> Before the fight everyone was like 'Hamill takes this by UD, he'll take Rampage down all day and control him, just needs to watch out for that big shot...' because apparently Rampage is washed up, and apart from the Jones fight, when was the last time Hamill couldn't secure a takedown? NEVER!
> 
> ...


rashad would easily beat him again, and rashad and jones probably have as good grappling skills as eachother so rampage is gonna have a rough rough night


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rashad would easily beat Quinton again? He nearly got TKO'd by an out-of-shape Jackson, IN THE 3RD ROUND. Besides, where Evans is concerned, he needs to be actually competing before we talk about him 'easily' beating No. 1 Contenders.

Your comparison of Evans and Jones is totally wrong too, they are very different fighters and need to be approached differently.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Rashad would easily beat Quinton again? He nearly got TKO'd by an out-of-shape Jackson, IN THE 3RD ROUND. Besides, where Evans is concerned, he needs to be actually competing before we talk about him 'easily' beating No. 1 Contenders.
> 
> Your comparison of Evans and Jones is totally wrong too, they are very different fighters and need to be approached differently.


how both are great wrestlers how is that comparison wrong, you have a rampage avatar so i dont expect you too understand anything against rampage


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

You think Jon Jones and Rashad Evans have similar fighting styles and present similar problems... you couldn't be more wrong. Not only are they stylistically different, they are vastly different in size and build.

I don't know a lot about wrestling but they both have very different wrestling bases.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SM33 said:


> You think Jon Jones and Rashad Evans have similar fighting styles and present similar problems... you couldn't be more wrong. Not only are they stylistically different, they are vastly different in size and build.
> 
> I don't know a lot about wrestling but they both have very different wrestling bases.


i didnt say anything about they fight similar i said they both are as good as eachother in grappling, actually read the posts before you make yourself sound dumb, and you gave yourself away by saying i dont know a lot about wrestling, well i do and jones likes to shoot for double legs more but that doesnt mean rashad cant and hasnt before while rashad likes to grind his way to the ground like he did to rampage and again jones doesnt do that much but doesnt mean he cant.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

So fitting haha! Homoerotic handshake and all, MEGAPOWERS!

BTW, sad seing macho man though :/


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Mega-powers is way to generous


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i didnt say anything about they fight similar i said they both are as good as eachother in grappling, actually read the posts before you make yourself sound dumb, and you gave yourself away by saying i dont know a lot about wrestling, well i do and jones likes to shoot for double legs more but that doesnt mean rashad cant and hasnt before while rashad likes to grind his way to the ground like he did to rampage and again jones doesnt do that much but doesnt mean he cant.


Jones NEVER EVER shoots for double leg take downs. EVER.

He's a greco roman guy, he tosses guys around in the clinch.

Rashad always shoots for double legs.

Rashad










Jones


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Jones NEVER EVER shoots for double leg take downs. EVER.
> 
> He's a greco roman guy, he tosses guys around in the clinch.
> 
> ...


oh got em mixed up. the real point is rampage is stupid not train with rashad because thats the only chance i give himm especially since rampage was soundly beaten by rashad already


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

68 posts later has anyone seen any confirmation of this? 

I ask because when I google it all I get is this thread:confused02:


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

music5x5 said:


> I hate to say this but not even God can help Rampage beat Jones. After Jones submits him, he'll complain that he came to throw _blows_ and entertain the fans but Jones wanted to wrestle. Rampage is a one dimensional fighters who is stuck in the past. The game has changed.
> 
> Rampage has a great personality so he should take acting lessons and just do movies in the future.


How in Rampage a one dimensional fighter? Is it because he would much rather stand and trade punches? Rampage keeps the fights how he want to fight them, remember Rampage was first a wrestler before he was a striker.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Jones NEVER EVER shoots for double leg take downs. EVER.
> 
> He's a greco roman guy, he tosses guys around in the clinch.
> 
> ...


Cheers, GIFs don't lie.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

AHhhhhhhhhhh GET THE TABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Jones NEVER EVER shoots for double leg take downs. EVER.
> 
> He's a greco roman guy, he tosses guys around in the clinch.
> 
> ...


Bones is a JUCO freestyle national champion he doesn't have any greco credentials like that. Also Bones/Vera he double legs Vera(greco base) twice with ease I believe. He might have hit a knee tap on Vlad I don't exactly remember but that would be a freestyle takedown as well and I have seen him hit knee taps in some videos of him rolling. Either way the point is Bones is an accomplished freestyle wrestler who has a body type that is more suited for greco and judo(skinny legs which hurts you in defending singles and doubles, freakishly long arms which allow him to hit throws from unusual distances, and he is tall so he can gain leverage easier from some positions). 

I am kind of confused as to how he would be a freestyle national championship with the way his legs are actually. I would like to see some of his matches but I can't find them. JUCO gets a lot of great athletes for a year or two at a time who fucked up their grades(and various other reasons) in high school or a larger college and need to use it to qualify for scholarships in major schools. This years first pick in the NFL draft played in JUCO.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

oldfan said:


> 68 posts later has anyone seen any confirmation of this?
> 
> I ask because when I google it all I get is this thread:confused02:


Well I think I know where this whole deal started: (Pretty huge picture so I'll just spoiler-wrap it)













Rashad is really being a baby about Jones and Rampage, haha


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

That pic Page posted was great.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Well I think I know where this whole deal started: (Pretty huge picture so I'll just spoiler-wrap it)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahah rashad rocks, you got worse footwork then frankstein, and you been living in the pride days getting kod by shogun and wandy


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

I doubt 'Page will accept his help ..


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> Bones is a JUCO freestyle national champion he doesn't have any greco credentials like that. Also Bones/Vera he double legs Vera(greco base) twice with ease I believe. He might have hit a knee tap on Vlad I don't exactly remember but that would be a freestyle takedown as well and I have seen him hit knee taps in some videos of him rolling. Either way the point is Bones is an accomplished freestyle wrestler who has a body type that is more suited for greco and judo(skinny legs which hurts you in defending singles and doubles, freakishly long arms which allow him to hit throws from unusual distances, and he is tall so he can gain leverage easier from some positions).
> 
> I am kind of confused as to how he would be a freestyle national championship with the way his legs are actually. I would like to see some of his matches but I can't find them. JUCO gets a lot of great athletes for a year or two at a time who fucked up their grades(and various other reasons) in high school or a larger college and need to use it to qualify for scholarships in major schools. This years first pick in the NFL draft played in JUCO.



Nah, it was Ryan Bader he double legged. I'm sure that's the only double leg take down he's actually gone for too.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Nah, it was Ryan Bader he double legged. I'm sure that's the only double leg take down he's actually gone for too.


I'm pretty sure this is a double leg...


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> I'm pretty sure this is a double leg...


Good call buddy. Can't remember that at all.


----------



## thedude86 (Jun 22, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> OH MY GOD THAT GERMAN SUPLEX BY JON JONES MUST HAVE BROKEN RAMPAGE IN HALF, BOOMER SOONER jones is gonna finish a wobbly jackson and.. and WAIT A MINUTE THATS SUGAR RASHAD EVANS WITH A FIRE EXTINGUISHER AND HE CLOCKS HIS OLD FRIEND IN THE HEAD, evans can kiss my oklahoma ass and machida is coming out to level the playing field and evans is running like a scolded dog, both men back to there feet now but jones should have had this won, JONES IS AGAIN ATTACKED BY A MAN IN A BIKERS HELMET WITH A SLEDGEHAMMER, ITS DANA WHITE! NO NO IT CANT END THIS WAY. Rampage Jackson just stole the UFC Light Heavyweight title.
> 
> god damn that would be fantastic


----------

